# Who on this board do you want to fish with?



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Name a couplke guys or gals on this board that you would like to stand on the sand with? Maybe you would like to take a tube ride with DD I know I would.

So let'r rip name the people who YOU would like to fish with.

ME: I would like to fish with KINGFISH again, he can flat out friggin throw, tons of knowledge and a nice guy. Dan, and Pete too. We had fun....

DD as well, talked on the phone before, but wold love to plank or sruf fish with Kenny and tater.

One more for now. The entire AC. Well that chit would just be fun man, reminds me of all my best friends steady razzing eachother and flat out trying to catch fish. Hell that just sounds like fun.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

1) Southern Salt Command -formally known as the R/C. Gotta fine there secret and then mass produce it in China...knowing that I'll be violating every copyrite infringement laws 

2) WBB - jus know them boys/gals are from the same mold.

3) Hat80 - that geezer needs to be reminded what the salt water looks like. Fished with him before, but its been a few years since we actually wet a line.

4) the Rhondel - see him around all the time, but have yet actually seen him fish. 

5) the ghost in this thread    :http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42233


> she said it was a young teenage boy looking up at the ceiling wearing a striped shirt and blue jeans


. 


Thanks BW- the A/C is fun crowd - jus watch out fer Neil. And save me the last spot head.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

Nsearch4drum he knows the local holes . Hint!! hey btw check your pm box.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Me*

I have fished with shaggy, rgking03 and 
1fishinmuscian and his son. I have met FishHead and Stripsaurus. All are a great bunch of guys. I had planned on makin my way south but due to work schedules and family stuff that didn't happen. Anyway I would to fish with anyone from these boards.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

ShoreFisher72 said:


> Nsearch4drum he knows the local holes . Hint!! hey btw check your pm box.


LMAO  

Only 3 members I would not fish with and ones a "ghost"  Seriously I appreciate good company when fishing and everyone is invited to come fish with me anytime!


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I hope to fish as many people on this board as I can I just have to relocate and I'll be there.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Now guys not so "PC". Just because I named a couple people does not meant everyone is not welcome.

There has to be someone that you would like to hook up and learn something from? Maybe just have a hootin good time.

Dogg, I need ot get up north and rip up some of the surf up there sometime.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

WAIT A MINUTE!! You mean people on here ACTUALLY FISH?? Like in the water? With BAIT?? Holy CHIT! I had no Idea!! Well hell, That changes EVERYTHING!


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

hehe  

Actually I would fish with just about anybody here givin the chance. I have no real problem with anyone on here even with the "Man drama Wendy Whiners" 
I would really enjoy hooking up with the A/C, Those guys seem to have too much fun. Jesse and his crew,and even those know it all OBX guys, I have never been there so I guess it would be to my benifit to fish with guys who know everything  (OMFG!! Barty has NEVER fished the OBX??  ) It be the truth.

Sorry, I'm just feelin EXTRA sarcastic today  

Really, I'll give anybody that likes to fish a chance,no matter what. It brings people together on a common thread.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

*why, all of you of course!!!*

so many men...so little time!  
i'll bring the beer


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Now I am just way to shy and bashfull to meet a bunch of folks


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Sandflea...I rarely see him out fishing.


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

everyone


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

How come no one has said FishingAddiction's GF yet? I was expecting someone to say that straight away. :beer: 
Seriously, are there any hotties on the board, cause if there are, I'd love to fish with them...:spam:


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

HuskyMD said:


> How come no one has said FishingAddiction's GF yet? I was expecting someone to say that straight away. :beer:
> Seriously, are there any hotties on the board, cause if there are, I'd love to fish with them...:spam:


what would your wife think? 3-some?


----------



## 15917 (Aug 22, 2005)

HuskyMD said:


> How come no one has said FishingAddiction's GF yet? I was expecting someone to say that straight away. :beer:
> Seriously, are there any hotties on the board, cause if there are, I'd love to fish with them...:spam:



LMAO. I haven't seen someone take more jabs in a two week time frame than FA. 

I'd have to say Drumdum....I've fish with'em before but I'd like to do it more. 

Also Mr. Ric Burnley I've fished with'em on the lip but I'd like to do more. 

Maybe go on some HO rides with some prestiges captains on this board pick their brains too on sweet spots/wrecks in our bay.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

LOL they can take all the shots at me they want to....no hard feelings here


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Husky I will let you fish with mine if you put me on the fish.....I won't let Neil tell your wife.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Big Worm said:


> Husky I will let you fish with mine if you put me on the fish.....I won't let Neil tell your wife.


Ok, how did turn into a "wife-swap" message board. Fishing guys, that's what's this is all about!!!   :fishing: :fishing:


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Thanks. If I'm ever in SC, I'd love to fish with you two. IF you want to come here to MD in Late march for some catch and release cows (+/- 40" striped bass), I'll put you on the fish...

Heck, as far as wife swap et al, I'd have to have a wife present for that to happen. Mine took the kids and left for Texas 3 months ago.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

HuskyMD said:


> Thanks. If I'm ever in SC, I'd love to fish with you two. IF you want to come here to MD in Late march for some catch and release cows (+/- 40" striped bass), I'll put you on the fish...
> 
> Heck, as far as wife swap et al, I'd have to have a wife present for that to happen. Mine took the kids and left for Texas 3 months ago.


Sorry MD, I was just making a funny. That sux


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

That's ok. I thought it was funny. Not sure Big Worm will though. 

BW, that's a nice picture. Is that bridge in Myrtle Beach?


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

hey if that cannon works.......someone get me a step ladder for Al to stand on and I will put him in front of it..........who wants to light the fuse?


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Dam husky I am sorry bro! My first wife left me man, bu we had no kids.

I want to catch stripers again. I grew up doing it, lived in MD all my life fishing the bay and OC inlet. Know the gas docks and marker 72 and some nice cow hangouts.

That is the new ravenell bridge in Charleston. Might of heard of his son just busted for Coke, not cola  the place is call patriots point the fleet is there. 2 battleships I think and an aircraft carrier.

BTW, it takes a lot to offend me man! :beer:


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

SkunkApe said:


> Sorry MD, I was just making a funny. That sux


there you go ruining the party 

SA- pretty sure our path's will cross...been hittin a couple of old haunts...just so I can remember what is was to be young , single and care-free... 


BTW- found your FHB sticker. PM me yer addy, and you'll owe me fer the stamp!


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

FishinAddiction said:


> hey if that cannon works.......someone get me a step ladder for Al to stand on and I will put him in front of it..........who wants to light the fuse?


See  If you keep punching the little fat kid in the schoolyard,eventually he will want to shoot somebody.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

barty b said:


> See  If you keep punching the little fat kid in the schoolyard,eventually he will want to shoot somebody.


LMAO. 

ya mean the spoiled fat kid with all the toys, a pi$$ poor, rotten attitude, that no one wanted to play with, who's mom made other kids play with their fat toddler?.... 


I stuck the fat kid with a pencil.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Nserch4Drum said:


> there you go ruining the party
> 
> SA- pretty sure our path's will cross...been hittin a couple of old haunts...just so I can remember what is was to be young , single and care-free...
> 
> ...


N4D, 
I'm "Care-Full", married and not so young. It's all in your head my man. Fish when the wife is at work. I'll PM you re: the FHB sticker. It'll the 1st one on the new truck. 

Thanks again, 
Skunk.


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

FishingMamma!


----------



## TyatCapeSanBlas (Apr 6, 2007)

I bet I could learn from everyone of yall.:fishing:


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

What, nobody wants to fish with me? I'll put you on the skunk. Just ask SeaSalt.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

well, somebody noticed that i volunteered to bring the beer!


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

> So let'r rip name the people who YOU would like to fish with.


Folks I've never fished with:

Tommy Farmer. Maybe I could absorb something through osmosis.

Any of the R/C gang... especially Railroader. Owe him a handshake and a beer for all the help he's given me offline over the years. 

uncdub13. Man knows how to catch'em from the yak and would like to learn from him.

hengstthomas. The flattie king. Same thing, would like to just pick his brain.

fishinmama. Just want to give her a hug.  


Folks I've fished with:
Too many to mention, except for one... Big Rad, just a great guy and friend.

Oh yeah, can't forget HuskyMD. He's a good one to have around as an excuse, if you ain't catchin nuthin.   
.


----------



## tom_s (Oct 20, 2006)

I'd fish with anyone on this board!And yes I will bring the cold chillies!!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*all depends*

on the species ...... but some just for the fun of it ...

I liked fishing with everyone I've fished with on here so far .... 

couple times with the WBB so far and had a good time ...

enjoyed fishing with FA this past week ... for 26 he has lots of knowledge .... 

Shooter and Catman32 ... done AI with them and learned a bit in just a couple hours .....

I'd like to fish with the RC ...

thomas anytime anywhere ... they call him the flattie king but I bet you could take him anywhere and he'd catch fish 

Tommy to pick his brain also .... 

be nice to fish with sandflea 

Of course fishinmama ...... I'll take some MT DEW

and loads of others


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Any and all, but especially the yak forum dudes, Tommy and big bro, and the really old geezers.

Also, I'd really like to hook up with LeadDraft and learn how he works the surf with just one arm. 

Hey, we might not all agree on politics, but that ain't got nothing to do with fishin.:fishing:


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

By the way, over the last few years I've asked a number of surf dudes if they've ever heard of PierandSurf.com. Nada. Go figure.


----------



## YOUNGSTER (Apr 21, 2004)

*ntkg, and al*

dang........how many fishing trip do i owe ya, neil?
and been wanting to hookup with al since the spadefishing trip bob set up.

well, it will come true this year.
right neil? al?

darn.....no answers....



young


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

HuskyMD said:


> Sandflea...I rarely see him out fishing.


That's because I keep my mouth shut. Tons of people on here have fished right next to me and never known it.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

YOUNGSTER said:


> dang........how many fishing trip do i owe ya, neil?
> and been wanting to hookup with al since the spadefishing trip bob set up.
> 
> well, it will come true this year.
> ...


workin on it Young!

BTW- whatcha doin' in October....gotta drum from the beach w/ yer name on it...but I gotta get mine first.

we'll hook up on a head boat,too..


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

sand flea said:


> That's because I keep my mouth shut. Tons of people on here have fished right next to me and never known it.


covert ops.....that's the ticket.....

wunder who that dude is?

Matt- its almost that time of year....tha yeller belly time clock is a tickin'


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*I wanna "Catch" beside al again.....*

Yep...._*Catching*_ beside Al while he _*Fished*_ was a whole lotta of fun this spring. (Sorry Bro) the A/C should have you riding the pine until until fishing improves....


On a serious note- I have fished with a lot of people on these boards and much more off of them. I have enjoyed as well as taken away many memorable experiences from each and everyone. I only hope that I can get together with all those whom Ive crossed paths again and swap/pass on those experiences that I had and lessons learned to those who are anxious to liston.

Thanks everyone!

Especially to Al- See allot of you guys soon.....End of September is coming


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

dang Ryan...u's talk a buncha sheeite 'bout as bad as that NJ...

Am glad that I's met ya, and can call ya a fishin brutha!

we'll deffinitely cya in December.....don't let that Clyde coax ya to sharkin off his yak...would hate ta gain an advantage if'n ya lost an appendage.



com'on Tourney...


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*YOU know Im JK*

Its always a good time fishing with any of you guys....I almost dont know what to look more forward to.....Fishing in that tournament or sitting aroud with you and Eric, Shooter...and everyone else and drinking....

Oh, and check you pms....I ve got a new theme song you need to hear...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Firespyder7 said:


> Its always a good time fishing with any of you guys....I almost dont know what to look more forward to.....Fishing in that tournament or sitting aroud with you and Eric, Shooter...and everyone else and drinking....
> 
> Oh, and check you pms....I ve got a new theme song you need to hear...


what's it gonna be?...LMAO!!!!

BTW - hope ya ain't around when NJ decides ta tell the stories about his misadventures w/ his [email protected]

good times, brutha...deffinitely good times....don't know what eats I'm bring'in down this year...but it will deffinitely be from the ASPCA


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

Late to the thread... but anyone who fishes with thier offspring (s) .

Surfchunker, SeaSalt and I all had our sons during spring fling at AI and it was cool. 3 fathers, 3 sons. Fishinmama too as I read her thread about taking the whole family fishing  (my daughter is too young now but should be ready to tag along with her older bro soon) .

There's more... just too many to list. Just anyone who has a passion for fishing.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*GhostCrab*

that was a fun night .... and I learned how to grill on the beach ....... WBB Style


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Wow, 2 pages and my name wasn't mentioned?

I've fished with a few of the people on here, some more often than others, mostly in the Florida crew.

I would like to fish with all the other moderators one day, just so we can drink beer and make fun of the rest of you guys.


----------



## YOUNGSTER (Apr 21, 2004)

*c'mon october*

I'm so there al.

and i'll bring neil with me.
I've already talked to neil and trying to set up a date to go there with him.

neil gave me so much sh!!!t about not going on a boat and/or chater trip with him, we're working on that too.


look forward to see you all soon!!!

young.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Good thread. I've fished with (I believe) most of the MD/DE regulars and royalty. 

Locally I'd like to fish with:

1. HuskyMD - your skunk vs. mine
2. Desperado - great picture posts
3. Shaggy - aka Kaiser Sosei - never seem him, just heard of him.
4. Hat80 - see above


Nationally:

1. Da A/C - what's with the big font and uniform color? You guys gettin' serious??? 
2. Da R/C - see above.
3. FishinMama - just a friendly person!!!
4. JettyPark28 - wanna see the smilees in person 
5. And anyone I missed


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

I fish alone....probably not the smartest thing to do, but oh well. :fishing:


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

Ide be proud to stand in a drumbite with lockowitz, teo, storrs, and Al anyday...


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Eamuel*

at least someone thought of me i might have been last on "Finger" list. But i was still on a list...LOL.....
I would like to meet up with all the fla guys....last get together we plan, it almost snow down here....but i would be honor to fish with anyone here....Yes even the ones that don't realize, that i am right in all my debates ...LOL....and anyone that uses 'uglystiks' or shop at walmark....We might not agree on alot of things, but we all share a common goal......I belive most here, would fish with anybody....even with we have bump heads a few times...(most)


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Sea2aeS said:


> Ide be proud to stand in a drumbite with lockowitz, teo, storrs, and Al anyday...



you been drinkin? al and drumbite dont go together. 


*see ryans post*


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> workin on it Young!
> 
> BTW- whatcha doin' in October....gotta drum from the beach w/ yer name on it...but I gotta get mine first.
> 
> we'll hook up on a head boat,too..


young, im sure you aint tryin to wait till 2020 to catch a drum so yea, you'll have to hook up with the boyz. if you happen to be fishing next to al, remember, the flip will take your last spot head and your last BL. thats why i have a lock on my cooler


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

id like to be able to paddle out with uncdub and go pomp fishin with bartyb. 


btw ryan, al, thanks so much for that youtube link. do you guys have jobs?


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Anyone on the board! 

So when are we havin' a Fl fishing blowout?


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*I've fished with*

most of the gnarly old dudes and y'all know who you are esppecially if ya claim it. Bubba Blue is truly my bro......Huntsman is a hoot.....I met the A/C boys before they were the A/C...I'll never forget the determination and energy they displayed during a long ago striper tourney 

I'm gonna hit the Mega-millions and fly all y'all in to where ever the fish be biting


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

rofl

I wouldnt mind fishin' with barty and RR down there in in FL for some pomps or w/e them wierdos throw heavers for down there   jk bart!


maybe some day NTKG will stop by my truck rofl i mean, i know its hard to see while you have to sit on a few phone books to see over the wheel, but hey , stop by and wet a line some time 


just jokin' witcha..


maybe some day ill park next to ole' shy shooter 


chris, brent,erik,matt,mac,gilly aka steve aka hill billy, jim, cool fishin wit ya'll..


chris, whoever else in va, seeeee ya this fridAy



we'll be crankin...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FaNEmtdqI0



JesSe


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

AHHHHHHHHHH HAHAHHAHA PHONE BOOKS!


Gotta love it!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

also look forward to fishin with spiderman aka Mike this weekend  


this for u spiderman!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIlkzTVjjnQ&NR=1


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

anyone at anytime


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

My 'Ol Lady. Now all say ahh. Gotta get the p. points in where I can


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

emanuel said:


> I would like to fish with all the other moderators one day, just so we can drink beer and make fun of the rest of you guys.


indeed


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

I'd like to fish with John aka JAM, Rob aka FishMilitia, Firespyder, Kenny aka DrumDum......


knocked one off my list last week....Rich aka OBX-Taco.....HAD A BLAST all day!

of course Jesse, Emanuel, The Southern Salt Command, 

fished with Surfchunker who is one helluva a guy to fish and talk with......fun as can be and his boy fishes hard....gotta love a kid who asks to use one of your light spinning setups and does an OTG on every cast! THAT WAS AWESOME!!! Gonna be one heckuva fisherman one day.


Fished with DORIGHT aka Josh.....cant cast a grandwave (inside joke) but great guy nonetheless 

Fished with shooter, eric, al, and Jim.....despite what they may say about ME i liked them all and had a great time with them....fun bunch of guys!

Fished with Seapuppy who is the definition of fishing hard! and we slayed the reds on the capes


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

sand flea said:


> That's because I keep my mouth shut. Tons of people on here have fished right next to me and never known it.


Hmmmmmm.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

:beer:I about spit my beer all over the keyboard on that one.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

emanuel said:


> I would like to fish with all the other moderators one day, just so we can drink beer and make fun of the rest of you guys.


We would have to get Flea to lock the board up while we were fishn, that would be letting the nuts run the funny farm  of course they say that is what is happening now


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Shooter said:


> We would have to get Flea to lock the board up while we were fishn, that would be letting the nuts run the funny farm  of course they say that is what is happening now


hahahaha 



Jesse


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Feeshed with a bunch of ya already...*

Enjoyed ever minute... Won't ever forget the look on Teo's face with his first and second drum.. OR NTKG sightcastin one and givin my Rainshadow "the uglystick test"... I reacon he was just checkin my knots... 

I've met many of ya'll and everyone has been first class.. Remember some of the feeshin storys at Rusty Ritz that Wilber told,I like a good feesh'n story and he tells goodens.. 

The guys down south make me envious.. Emanuel,Barty,JP,RR,and all of ya got a neat place to fish in FLA.. If I wasn't a full blown NC guy,would have to move and try some tarpon and snook regular,not just on vacation...

Look forward to see'n bunches of ya at the striper tourney (long as our beaches stay open) Always a pleasure... AND hope to meet many more of ya in the future...


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I've got to fish with many of ya'll. But there's a few that I've fish "near" but not "with".

The top of my list would be Joe Mullet, Seabear and the twins. I've been around them a few times, but never fished "with" em.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

i wanna fish with anyone who is standing on obx sand!
in other words.....i wanna be in hatteras!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I say we have a moderator get-together down here for the cobia run, it's right around spring break, so y'all know what to tell your ladies. Get a boat, get plastered and catch some of those brown bombers. Or, we could just catch them from the piers and fight the crowd. They catch a couple here every year that go over 100 pounds.


----------



## nine ought (Jan 19, 2007)

*I would*

Just like to get together with anyone on P&S, Because I know there's a h3ll of alot of "KNOWLEDGE" that i would like to b exposed to!!!


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

i'll fish:fishing: with anyone.
EXCEPT the fat, the bald and the uglies!!!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

HellRhaY said:


> i'll fish:fishing: with anyone.
> EXCEPT the fat, the bald and the uglies!!!


you just knocked about 85% of pier and surf members including myself off of ur "to fish with list"

hehehahaha

Jesse


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

HellRhaY said:


> i'll fish:fishing: with anyone.
> EXCEPT the fat, the bald and the uglies!!!


Well that rules me out...


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Cdog said:


> Well that rules me out...


But dog, you ain't bald.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> But dog, you ain't bald.


My friends??? And I actually like fishing with em...


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

I think Cdog was the first person on P&S I fished with and he brought me good luck. Over the years I have managed to fish with many more of the P&S family. Most of the A/C, a bunch from the VA Beach area, and a bunch from the Md area. Have come to consider a lot of you guys friends. 
There are still some who I have learned from that I have not met yet, among them Digger, Fish Hunter and THE Rondell.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*said it once and I'll say it again*

I aint bald it's a solar panel for a sex machine


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I've fished with several and look forward to fishing with many more but if I had to pick one...

It would have to be Drumdum. I have stayed at his place and we've talked about getting together many times but it just hasn't happened. 

Lots of drum catching experience to tap into there, and a heck of a nice guy.

Tommy


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

*I reckon in no particular order.....*

Joe Mullet, DD, FishHunter, Cdog, BartyB, Skidmark (Chuck), Seabear.

And however it spelled, NS4D, NTKG, whatever.

It don't matter, we all could learn and learn to disagree on some things and become smarter and good acquaintences (sp) I'm sure.

Heck, when your fishing.......what else (literally) is left for us to do.

When I get East of Raleigh, hell, I forget I even have a home......back home. My mind is so into fishing and enjoyed the place....gosh is is the best nerve medicine I could ever have.:fishing::fishing::fishing:

Reelturner


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

*I'd add many others to the list*

that I couldn't even begin to name.

Add Dawgfsh to the list. 

RT


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

*Now I got it right.*

Nserch4Drum

Hell, I goofed whalago didn't I??!!

RT


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

Sea2aeS said:


> Ide be proud to stand in a drumbite with lockowitz, teo, storrs, and Al anyday...



maybe next time one goes down youll give me n lockowitz a call....


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

chris storrs said:


> maybe next time one goes down youll give me n lockowitz a call....


4sure..while we were 5 min away zz



Jesse


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

my list

DrumDum
Joe Mullet
Puppy Mullet
Skidmark
Tommy Farmer(cast with em, never fished with him)
Wheeler
Niel
Joel moyock flash
Newbie
Jesse L
spiderhitch
rob alderman, always funny
wormy
shooter
catman32 
erik..edmboarder
newsjeff
butch


fished with ost them already, some regularly, some only see once in a while

and many more not on the boards


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

some how managed to forget brent aka sea2eas, nice guy crazy and funny to fish with, and hell yak baits at night ,just not to good with phone calls


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*You're forgetting..*

I fished with you on Avon during the pier tourney,and on Rodanthe.. Both times you fished like a savage!! In my day,yeap,stayin up fer 2 days straight,no problem,nowadays..

Glad to fish with ya anytime,Chris,love seein so much enthusiasym msp,in a youngen...

Tommy,be glad to fish with ya next time you're down.. Tube ride,then some "Ole guy cast'n lessons"....


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Newsjeff said:


> I've got to fish with many of ya'll. But there's a few that I've fish "near" but not "with".
> 
> The top of my list would be Joe Mullet, Seabear and the twins. I've been around them a few times, but never fished "with" em.


 I've known ole Joe fer nie over 30yrs now...One of the best friends I have...  One thing I can tellya though, Jeff,make sure your waders are drawn tight,and have a set of earplugs available..


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

I'd love to get a big group together somewhere near Frisco between Sep. 14-23. I have a vacation planned, and I'd love to fish with any of you guys.


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

And in particular, Drumdum. My uncle has fished with him, enjoyed it thoroughly, and told me to pick his brain at every opportunity, cause the man knows how to fish.

I'm also happy to say I'll be fishing with Ole Heaver all week while I'm there. He and I go a long way back.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

Drumdum said:


> I fished with you on Avon during the pier tourney,and on Rodanthe.. Both times you fished like a savage!! In my day,yeap,stayin up fer 2 days straight,no problem,nowadays..
> 
> Glad to fish with ya anytime,Chris,love seein so much enthusiasym msp,in a youngen...
> 
> Tommy,be glad to fish with ya next time you're down.. Tube ride,then some "Ole guy cast'n lessons"....



I know ive fished with ya, post said id fished with most of them already,ive fished with everyone on that list but tommy farmer, shooter, and catman, just enjoy the company of the others..as well as a whole lot more that i forgot or who arent online

btw, maybe next time ya see me ill be able to get one where i wont have to stay up 2 days only to give you my bait for you to catch a fish on


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

I'd also like to fish with Thomas Hengs.The man gets RESULTS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Fly Wacko


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

*I REALLY wanna fish with....*

Killerwhale!!!........I KNOW y'all remember the "Brim Busta" Bustin them brimz al day yo, Fryin em up in tha "hot fat back"...Holy chit ,whatever happened to that guy,wasnt he "fisherman of the month" or year or somthin ..I know the FL boyz remember him..


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Samurai and others from the Island.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

barty b said:


> Killerwhale!!!........I KNOW y'all remember the "Brim Busta" Bustin them brimz al day yo, Fryin em up in tha "hot fat back"...Holy chit ,whatever happened to that guy,wasnt he "fisherman of the month" or year or somthin ..I know the FL boyz remember him..


You do a WONDERFUL imitation of that idiot...You sure you aint him....


----------



## archer393 (Jul 28, 2004)

nobody wants to feesh with me cause im fat and ugly !!!!!!!! ill fish with anyone who enjoys fishing .except my bro.in law that sob talks non stop an i cant concentrate on drinking beer,,, i mean watching my rod .


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

the post says this board. not kenny's board. the twins, seabear, the twins and all them folk DONT COUNT


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

NTKG said:


> the post says this board. not kenny's board. the twins, seabear, the twins and all them folk DONT COUNT


OK, Arch and Pat don't post here.

But Joe and Bear do. 

While I'm typin', let me add Chuck (skidmark) to my list, too.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

I would roll with the carp dude on here. Forget his name but he could show me how to bust them up. And Samuri too I think Neil said him, chit sounds like fun.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Railroader said:


> You do a WONDERFUL imitation of that idiot...You sure you aint him....


Pretty sure...


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> I fished with you on Avon during the pier tourney,and on Rodanthe.. Both times you fished like a savage!! In my day,yeap,stayin up fer 2 days straight,no problem,nowadays..
> 
> Glad to fish with ya anytime,Chris,love seein so much enthusiasym msp,in a youngen...
> 
> Tommy,be glad to fish with ya next time you're down.. Tube ride,then some "Ole guy cast'n lessons"....


you aint lieing DD , chris is like a rat on coke, pecker runs cirlces around me when we fish, NON STOP ALL DAY/NIGHT no sleep..

i toss out a heaver and take a nap 

then again im built for comfort, not speed.


look forward to fishing with you in avon this year Kenny, ill be there for the drum trny w/chris(if he jeep makes it ;-) just messing with ya goober. 
Jesse


----------



## joemullet (Dec 20, 2005)

i dont want to fish with anyone on this board or anybody i know, WHERE WOULD YOU STAND TO CAST, hahahahahahaha


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

barty b said:


> Pretty sure...


That was you....
Bring him back...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Like I said*

I would fish with anyone from this board. 


Hell.....they could fish and I would cook.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Anybody I havent fished with....

Have fished with Shooter, Clay (cdog), and Sandflea.......and yep flea is quiet...

Hmm if I had to choose, Id say Newsjeff, Ruddedogg, Ryan (firespyder)....and any old salts would top my list. Cant choose just one, or even 20.


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Big Worm said:


> I would roll with the carp dude on here. Forget his name but he could show me how to bust them up. And Samuri too I think Neil said him, chit sounds like fun.


Bust them up  - Hope that means catch a bunch of them LOL .


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*fish with*

Clinder so I would have a shot at beaning him in the head with an 8 oz sinker.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

BUMP




Crossed Jeff and Ryan are marked off of the list....2 down, lotsa good people to go.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I forgot all about this thread. Thanks for bringing it back. I've only fished with one person from here since then.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

TreednNC said:


> BUMP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so how times did ya get violated?

That NJ was throwin lures at me while we was S.Of the [email protected] Pea Island...that bastidge!!!!


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

HellRhaY said:


> i'll fish:fishing: with anyone.
> EXCEPT the fat, the bald and the uglies!!!


H*ll, guess that just leaves me! When we goin'?


----------



## TitusV (Mar 29, 2007)

Pretty much anyone on the board. So far the only people that fish with me is my GF and my brother. Need to find more fishin buddies out there. Sucks to be out in AI when its 25 degrees out freezing your butt by yourself.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Nserch4Drum said:


> so how times did ya get violated?
> 
> That NJ was throwin lures at me while we was S.Of the [email protected] Pea Island...that bastidge!!!!


He had Eric bent outa shape bout midnight throwing a crystal minnow and gettin 3 lines UP current tangled then his own  He was tellin me bout bumpin into you and throwing lures at you. Laughin like hell


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Titus- I am in the same boat as you...but my wife won';t even ever come out with me so you are lucky in that aspect. Let me know when you are going to hit AI. I am usually rollin solo so it would be nice to talk to someone other then the birds that come for the bait scaps


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

TreednNC said:


> He had Eric bent outa shape bout midnight throwing a crystal minnow and gettin 3 lines UP current tangled then his own  He was tellin me bout bumpin into you and throwing lures at you. Laughin like hell


and he thought his valve stem incident was an accident....


----------



## TitusV (Mar 29, 2007)

Haha speaking of talking to the birds... I cut up a whole bunker and fed one of those huge brown seagulls to kill the time. I felt like we had a meaning full relationship going. He was such a good listener. It all changed when I ran out of bunker, then that bastard flew away. Didn't even keep me company.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Nserch4Drum said:


> and he thought his valve stem incident was an accident....


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Catman32


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Rory, you dont want to do that, he'll go to sleep on ya and then catch a fish.


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

Too many ppl on this board that i would like to fish with to name.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

chris storrs said:


> maybe next time one goes down youll give me n lockowitz a call....


I did, lockowitz leaves his phone off. 



Jesse Lockowitz said:


> 4sure..while we were 5 min away zz
> 
> Jesse


Leave your phone on dood. I called & left a message



Treed, your a hard person to find. you tell people you left & you was there still.

ill fish with anyone on here. will bring plenty of beer:beer: 

headin south sunday night


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Who did I tell that I left?


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

me


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

everybody who loves to throw lures


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Anyone who will fish with me.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Sea2aeS said:


> me


If you never seen me then how did I tell you I left friday?


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Who??*

Would you be more specific with the question: Fish with as a partner, or as bait?

I have candidates for both categories.

Curious mind wants to know.:fishing:


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Lures: Hengtthomas

Bait : Skidmark


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

Al....

does that mean fish with me???.....or.....

use me for bait???.....or......

use me for a bait bitchz???

Whatever, we'd still have fun.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

chuck(skidmark) said:


> Al....
> 
> does that mean fish with me???.....or.....
> 
> ...


 Yeap Skid and "Peeeeeeuuuuuuboy",dat be one h#ll of a combo thar...  I thin I'll stay a few hundred yrs upwind..


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

chuck(skidmark) said:


> Al....
> 
> does that mean fish with me???.....or.....
> 
> ...



Chuck, ya bring bring tha beans, and I'll bring tha nacho's.

Purty ser we won't werry about folks fishin ontop of us.


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

Ever read Forrest Gump?

"The Pygmy Threat comes through every time!"

Gotta read the book, that part is not in the movie.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

chuck(skidmark) said:


> Ever read Forrest Gump?
> 
> "The Pygmy Threat comes through every time!"
> 
> Gotta read the book, that part is not in the movie.



sheeeeeit jus got my green card....when the heck do I have time to learn how to read?

stupid is as stupid does...an I'm with stupid


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Chuck, ya bring bring tha beans, and I'll bring tha nacho's.
> 
> Purty ser we won't werry about folks fishin ontop of us.


beans + nachoes = barking tree spiders!


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

When Hatteras Jack did the Friday dinner last week one of the items on the menu was Hambone Soup.

The toothless wonder had a lot to say the next day.


----------



## mantriumph (Sep 12, 2006)

ooeric


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

ryan(uncub)

i want some trout


----------



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

Have Only Fished with my Brother Nine Ought! Would luv 2 fish with anybody on this forum.:beer:


----------

